# Southland Tales (2006)



## Dave (Sep 20, 2005)

This looks promising. After 'Donnie Darko' I wondered what Richard Kelly would do next...



> _from SCIFI WIRE_
> 
> *Kelly Thinks Tales Is Funny*
> 
> ...


Philip K Dick and Kurt Vonnegut influences and more alternative timelines!





> _from SCIFI WIRE_
> 
> *Rock Reveals Southland Tales*
> 
> ...


And a main character who may or may not be have mental problems. Remind you of anything else?


----------



## Dave (Nov 28, 2005)

There is an interview with Sarah Michelle Gellar here: http://www.darkhorizons.com/news05/southland3.php

Is this enough to bring Markpud back to AsciFi?


----------



## D_Davis (Apr 6, 2008)

*Like PKD?  Southland Tales is for you...*

This movie is awesome.

First of all, it's a total love letter to Philip K. Dick.

Kevin Smith's character is Phil Dick - his name is Simon Theory.
He looks exactly like PKD, but with a long beard.  There is absolutely no mistaking the resemblance.

One of the characters' last name is Taverner - as in Jason Taverner from Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said...

Speaking of which, one of characters, a policeman says "Flow my tears."

It's also about a celebrity who loses his identity and is hunted by some strange government force - again, Flow My Tears.

The film is basically an adaptation of Flow My Tears,... mixed in with some VALIS, Ubik, A Scanner Darkly, and The Simulacra.

I loved just about every minute of it.

It is an awesome experience, and was totally made for people who admire PKD's writing.

It captures the atmosphere of PKD's worlds better than any of the films based on PKD's books.

The way the characters all seem to be on their own trip - they occupy the same physical space, but they are actually each experiencing their own version of reality.

And just how PKD captured the essence of 1960s Berkley in his SF, this film captures the essence of So. Cal. in the 2000s.

I cannot wait to watch this again, and again.


----------



## chronDon (Apr 25, 2008)

*Southland Tales*

Have you guys watched Soutland Tales yet. It appears that the mainstream critics establishment has tore this movie a new one. But I was hoping to get some feedback from those who may be a bit more partial towards the genre. I've realized that its rare that a sci film delivers with mass appeal. So although Southland Tales was poorly received I'm willing to bet its got alot of rather genius components. How they come togather as a film may be a topic for a different convo. But please share your thoughts.


----------



## D_Davis (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Southland Tales*

Some random thoughts I had on it...


This movie is awesome.

First of all, it's a total love letter to Philip K. Dick.

Kevin Smith's character is Phil Dick - his name is Simon Theory.
He looks exactly like PKD, but with a long beard.  There is absolutely no mistaking the resemblance.

One of the characters' last name is Taverner - as in Jason Taverner from Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said...

Speaking of which, one of characters, a policeman says "Flow my tears."

It's also about a celebrity who loses his identity and is hunted by some strange government force - again, Flow My Tears.

The film is basically an adaptation of Flow My Tears,... mixed in with some VALIS, Ubik, A Scanner Darkly, and The Simulacra.

I loved just about every minute of it.

It is an awesome experience, and was totally made for people who admire PKD's writing.

It captures the atmosphere of PKD's worlds better than any of the films based on PKD's books.

The way the characters all seem to be on their own trip - they occupy the same physical space, but they are actually each experiencing their own version of reality.

And just how PKD captured the essence of 1960s Berkley in his SF, this film captures the essence of So. Cal. in the 2000s.

I cannot wait to watch this again, and again.

***

I think that people who are well versed in Dick's literature will get a lot more out of this film. The whole thing is like a big inside joke for Dickheads.

***

If you read Flow My Tears..., Ubik, VALIS, and The Simulacra, and then watch the film, I think you will greatly appreciate it, at least appreciate it more than having not read any Dick.

I really want a commentary for this film.

I just watched it with 2 other Dickheads, and we were in total heaven.

***

The film also possesses the same kind of unhinged energy that Dick's best books do. However, Dick was, almost always, able to reel things in and deliver a more coherent and powerful narrative, where as Kelly kind of loses control. However, I will almost never fault a director for just letting it rip, and dammit does Kelly let it rip.

***

The film captures the essence of PKD better than any film I've seen.

***

It's like somebody finally got it right. Somebody finally captured on screen the milieu of Dick's world and some of his themes. Once you read Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said, Ubik, VALIS, and The Simulacra, I bet you will understand what I am saying.

***

Southland Tales is not representative of Dick's skill and craft as an author. The film will not prepare you for his greatness, nor will it allow for greater insight into Dick's work.

However, reading Dick's books will give you greater insight into this film and might allow you to see the film with a better understanding or appreciation.

***

I think Kelly really resonates with the teen and early-20s crowd. I am well above these ages, but I do recognize this. I truly think he is on that particular wavelength, and he is making films for this specific slice of our modern society. I think he alienates older people. I think he makes films that people over the age of 35-40 will have a hard time "getting."

There comes a point as we get older that we look at the younger generations and we realize that, finally, we are really different from them. I think that Kelly has tapped in to this particular zeitgeist.

As far as DD goes, I think it is merely okay. I loved it at first, but over the years I have grown less fond of it. The Smurf diatribe is wretched, as is a log of the dialog, but the film still possesses something special. However, it is almost an unwritten rule that if you were between the ages of 16 and 22 when this film came out, you HAVE to love it. I know this isn't the case for everyone, but it really seems like it.

It's that generation's Heathers, or The Wall, or Rocky Horror. It really speaks to their mindset, and I see Southland Tales representing this same demographic.

Kelly makes cult films without the sense that he really trying to. His films feel genuine, and I don't get the sense that he is insincere with his efforts. I think he really has something to say to and about the people who gravitate towards his films.

I haven't fully formulated this thesis yet, but I think there is something here...


----------



## Heebie (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Southland Tales*

I thought it was absolutely amazing.  I guess people didn't like how much praise Richard Kelly got for Donnie Darko and wanted to slate his next work no matter what.


----------

